# نفسى افهم الدين المسيحى....انا مسلم سابق و ملحد حاليا



## انسان ح (14 يوليو 2012)

قصتى طويلة جدا وصعبة جدا 

انا كنت مسلم متدين جدا و كنت متعصب جدا فى دينى وكنت غيور جدا على دينى و فى يوم مرض ابى وتعب جدا وبقيت فى هذه الفترة ادعى الله فى كل وقت و ليل ونهار وكانت تزداد حالة ابى بالمرض وكنت انا مضايق جدا من عدم استجابت الله ليه رغم انى كنت بقوم اليل وادعى لحد الصبح على امل الشفاء وبعد كده مات ابى وبقت الدنيا فى وشى كلها سوده و بقيت عندى حاجز بينى وبين الله وعندى عدم ثقة فى الله وبعد كده تركت الصلاه وبقيت بهتم بحجات تانية غير العباده وبقيت مش بحب الله ربنا و عشت حياه بعيده عن ربنا خالص وبعد فترة بقيت بدخل على مواقع الملاحده وعرفت ان الله اكبر وهم فى الدنيا و عرفت حجات كتير جدا كنت ممنوع انى افكر فيها لما كنت مسلم وبقيت متفتح اكتر فى الدنيا ولكن بعد فترة كبيرة حصل ليه مشاكل لم تخطر فى بالى ابدا و مواقف لا تخطر فى بالى 

اول حاجة انا بقى عندى انا وامى دين كبير مش عارفين نحله ازاى

و ثانيا حاسس انى فى حاجة غلط فى حياتى 

حاسس انى فى حاجة ناقصة فى حياتى 

و منذ ايام قليلة مات البابا شنوده وقعد افكر هو يا ترى ما مصيره

يعنى هو من منظور الملحد هو خلاص انتهى وليس له وجود

ومنظور المسلم انه فى جهنم

ومنظور المسيحى انه فى الجنه وفى الحياة الابديه

وفضلت افكر فى هذا الموضوع وكل لما يموت حد افضل افكر ما بعد الموت

انا على فكرة انا تعبان جدا ونفسى اوصل لحاجة تريحنى

لكن اللى انا شوفته فى نفسى انى عمرى ما عرفت الدين المسيحى الا من منظور اسلامى 

وعمرى ما درست الدين المسيحى ولا عرفت معنى الدين المسيحى من اساسة 

و لقيت فى بعض المنتديات كلمة الله محبه هذه الكلمة قصرت فيه جدا 

الله محبه 

لانى بصراحة عمرى ما حبيت ربنا وانا مسلم  كنت بعبده بدون فايده وبسبب عدم حبى له تركت دينى وبقيت مش بحبه خالص وكرهت كل حاجة 


انا نفسى ارجع تانى لكن عايز ارجع على صواب انا هدفى انى عايز افهم الدين المسيحى كويس ونفسى احب ربنا واحس انه معى وانه سمعنى نفسى يحل ليه مشاكلى كلها نفسى 
اعيش خدام له بس احس به واعرفه كويس


----------



## Strident (14 يوليو 2012)

انسان ح قال:


> ....
> لكن اللى انا شوفته فى نفسى انى عمرى ما عرفت الدين المسيحى الا من منظور اسلامى
> 
> وعمرى ما درست الدين المسيحى ولا عرفت معنى الدين المسيحى من اساسة
> ...



اخر جملة دي تؤكد ان الرب يشدك على الطريق الصحيح...

انا شخصياً كنت قريب من الالحاد او عملياً ملحد...لكن في الوقت المناسب افتقدني الرب وزارني...

لو عايز اثباتات علمية....صدقني سهلة جداً....بس المشكلة في منطقنا البشري....لا يمكن باي حال من الاحوال نتأكد من أي شيء بصورة مطلقة...انه قصور في منطقنا البشري....لان عقولنا نسبية....ولا يوجد اي مقياس مطلق يتفق عليه الناس...وهذا ما يدلك ان منطقنا قاصر...

لكن المنطق مهما كان، لن ياخذك لابعد من ان تتأكد من وجود إله....

لكن يبقى الجزء المهم، والذي بدونه لا معنى لشيء....ان تتعامل معه شخصياً....

لذلك اطلب منه....وهو بعد ان ينقي منك كل الافكار الخاطئة....سيأتي إليك وتراه بنفسك...

كل ما عليك ان تطلب، وتنتظر....

الرب معك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## انسان ح (14 يوليو 2012)

انا مش عارف انا بقيت ايه بالظبط

بس انا عايز اعرف ما هى الحقيقة بالظبط

انا نفسى اتاكد من وجود الله ونفسى احس به

المشكلة الالحادية اللى عندى مش مشكلة علمية مع الله لكن مشكلة حسيه مع الله انا عمرى ما حبيت ربنا 



> انا شخصياً كنت قريب من الالحاد او عملياً ملحد...لكن في الوقت المناسب افتقدني الرب وزارني


 

انا ربنا عندى لا يفعل اى شىء وهذا بيخلينى لا احبه وبصدق اى حاجة تدل على عدم وجوده لانى فعلا مش حاسس باى شىء اتجاهه




> لو عايز اثباتات علمية....صدقني سهلة جداً....بس المشكلة في منطقنا  البشري....لا يمكن باي حال من الاحوال نتأكد من أي شيء بصورة مطلقة...انه  قصور في منطقنا البشري....لان عقولنا نسبية....ولا يوجد اي مقياس مطلق يتفق  عليه الناس...وهذا ما يدلك ان منطقنا قاصر...
> 
> لكن المنطق مهما كان، لن ياخذك لابعد من ان تتأكد من وجود إله....
> 
> ...


 

ربنا المفروض خلقنا عشان نفكر فى كل شىء لما يوضع الغاز لا يقدر عقلنا على الوصل للحقيقة


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يوليو 2012)

*أخي الغالي إلهنا حقيقي حي يعمل في القلوب ويرينا نتائج عمله في حياتنا ، سنحاول تعليمك بعض الأمور في فترة قصيرة وأريد منك أن تبدأ بالطلب بصدق ، ناجه من قلبك بكلام مرتجل بريء ، قل له يا رب عرفني حقيقتك يا رب أرشدني إليك ، ليس بكثرة الكلام لكن بكثرة المشاعر والصدق .*

*وسنسير معك على درب التعلم ، وهو سيكشف لك عن نفسه ، نحن بهذا واثقون .*


----------



## Strident (14 يوليو 2012)

انسان ح قال:


> انا نفسى اتاكد من وجود الله ونفسى احس به
> 
> المشكلة الالحادية اللى عندى مش مشكلة علمية مع الله لكن مشكلة حسيه مع الله انا عمرى ما حبيت ربنا



بالضبط...لهذا لم ادخل معك في الاقناع العلمي...لانه لا يعطيك تلك الخبرة الشخصية معه



انسان ح قال:


> انا ربنا عندى لا يفعل اى شىء وهذا بيخلينى لا احبه وبصدق اى حاجة تدل على عدم وجوده لانى فعلا مش حاسس باى شىء اتجاهه



سيظل السؤال هو: هل فعلاً تريد ان تجده ام لا؟ هو لم يفرض نفسه في العالم...
لم يجعل نفسه ظاهراً لانه لا يريد ان يكون الاله الجبار، الذي يتحكم في البشر بالعافية....هو يترك المساحة لمن لا يريد ان يكون معه....الا يشعر به بقدر الامكان...

لقد منحنا حرية الإرادة الكاااااااملة....حتى لو كان معناها اننا ممكن ان نكرهه...


الإسلام يعطي فكرة مختلفة تماماً وخاطئة جداً عن الاله...لهذا اعتقد ان الرب يفرغ كل هذا من عقلك....لكي تعرفه حقاً.....وإن انت اردت ان تراه فعلاً....ففي الوقت المناسب، سيكلمك بأي طريقة...وستعرف انت انه الرب.....



انسان ح قال:


> ربنا المفروض خلقنا عشان نفكر فى كل شىء لما يوضع الغاز لا يقدر عقلنا على الوصل للحقيقة


اعتقد اننا من نضع الالغاز لنفسنا....شخصياً اعتقد ان العقل النسبي، حتى لو معناه انه قد يؤدي للالحاد...افضل من ان نكون مسيرين....لا نملك إلا طريق واحد في الحياة...



هنا السؤال: هل تريد فعلاً، أن تعرف الإله الحقيقي كما هو؟ بهدوءه، وبلطفه؟ هل تريد ان تكون لك حياة حقيقية معه؟

ام هل تريد منه منح وعطايا فقط؟ ان طلبت المنح والعطايا فقط انا متأكد انه سيعطيك الكثير منها....لكن لا تطلب منه ان يكشف لك ذاته لانك لم تطلبه فعلاً....

لا تجيبني...فقط فكر في الكلام...


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يوليو 2012)

*معليش حبيبي أنا لن أحدثك من خاصتي ، ولكني أريد أن أنقل لك قسم الشهادات كله ، وحديث العابرين عن جمود الإله عندما كانوا في الإسلام واستجابته الواضحة ، وبالتالي الموضوع ليس صدفة ، هل ما ينهار يؤذي حياتك أم قد يبنى فوقه ما هو أفضل ؟؟ أو طريق آخر .*

*هل كانت هناك استشارات للآباء ؟؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

صدقنى آلإيمآن لآ يمكن أن يكون مجرد يقين
آلإيمآن لآزم يجتمع فيهـ آلجآنب آلروحى مع آلجآنب آلعقلآنى
وإلآ لأصبح نظريآت علمية وقوآعد ثآبتة
لآزم توصل لحآلة تقتنع فيهآ بقلبكـ
وتحس فيهآ بعقلكـ

أبحث ودور ومآ أسهل طرق آلبحث للسآئل عنهآ
لكن لآزم تفتح قلبكـ لربنآ وتعيشهـ وتطلبهـ .. وتأكد إنهـ سيأتيكـ ويملأ حيآتكـ بنورهـ





*.،*​


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يوليو 2012)

> لا داعي أخي العزيز .. فأنا قرأت العديد من الشهادات .. لكن اعذرني من قولي هذا .. ما الذي يضمن لي بأن هذه الشهادات حقيقية ؟؟!!!! أنا لا أكذب الشهادات ( من أنا حتى أكذب الناس ؟!!! ) .. لا .. بل أنا أشك في مدى مصداقية هذه الشهادات _ لاحظ التالي _ بناء على واقعي الروحي المعاش ..
> وإن كانت هذه الشهادات صحيحة ايضا .. فهناك مسلمون يتحولون إلى المسيحية لأن إله الإسلام لا يعجبهم .. وهناك مسيحيون يتحولون للإسلام لأن إله المسيحية لا يعجبهم .. وهناك مسلمون ومسيحيون يتحولون للإلحاد لأنهم اكتشفوا " خرافة الأديان وخرافة الإله مع تقدم العلم ودراسة التاريخ والعقل البشري "
> أرجو أن تتمعن بكلامي جيدا حتى لا يتم اتهامي بشيء لم اقوله ولا يتم فهم مقصدي بشكل خاطئ


*أخي الغالي دعنا الآن في إلهنا ، ولك حق التشكيك طبعاً .*



> لا .. قطعا إنه ليس فقط يؤذي حياتي .. بل يدمرها و يحطمها.. هل تعرف لماذا ؟ لأنه ليس أموالي التي تنهار , وليس ألعابي التي تنهار, وليس " صاحباتي " التي تنهار .. وليس مادياتي التي تنهار .. بل من ينهار هو " أنا "


*على أي صعيد ؟؟ (آسف سنشتت الموضوع لكن لا بد من إنقاذ إنسان)*
*هل أنت أكثر انهياراً مني ؟؟*
*5 من أصدقائي شهداء على يد هذه الفورة التي في سوريا .*
*حب حياتي بعد سنتين انتهى وأعيش فراغاً من جحيم .*
*على حافة الرسوب في الجامعة .*
*وحتى الأصدقاء ليس لي فعلياً أكثر من الزمالات الجامعية رغم أن الجميع يحبني ولكن من بعيد .*

*هل أنت أكثر انهياراً مني ؟؟ أنا كالحديد وإيماني أكثر صلباً مني ، وأنا على اطلاع على عمل الرب في حياته ودربه لي .*



> بيئتي بعيدة جدا عن الآباء و لا تعرف شيئا عن مهمة الآباء .. ومع ذلك فقد تمت استشارة وحيدة , وليتها ما تمت ..


*هنا تكمن المشكلة ، لا يكون الإيمان بالهوية (وهذه المشكلة تنطبق علي لأن الأب الذي أرتاح له في محافظة أخرى) ، كيف يساعدك من لا يعرف وليس على علاقة بك ؟؟*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يوليو 2012)

*كنت أعرف أن الرب لا يترك أحداً وقد تبدى لي الآن ما يؤكد ذلك .*
*أولاً : أحيطك علماً أن عدم امتلاك الشيء أسهل بكثير من امتلاكه وفقده .*
*ثانياً : أرى عوامل جديدة لم تخبرنا عنها سابقاً ، فها أنت تحدثني عن إدمان + عن مشاكل نفسية ونوبات .*
*هل كنت تتوقع أنك إذا صليت فجأة ستنتهي المشاكل النفسية والإدمان ؟؟*
*وهل سيشفيك الإلحاد ؟؟*
*وعلى أي أساس قلت بأن إلهنا الحي الحقيقي غير موجود ؟؟*

*الإدمان على أنواعه له مكان لعلاجه ، الصلاة تساعد ، تقوي ، توفق وحتى تشفي ، ولكنها ليست السحر المنتظر .*
*هل تعتقد أن الرب سيشفي الاضطرابات النفسية دون أن تفعل شيئاً ؟؟ دون أن تذهب للطبيب النفسي ، ولمكان علاج الإدمان ؟؟؟*

*ثم هل أهلك على دراية بإدمانك ؟؟ ما الخطوات التي اتخذتها على أرض الواقع ؟؟*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 يوليو 2012)

انسان ح قال:


> قصتى طويلة جدا وصعبة جدا
> 
> انا كنت مسلم متدين جدا و كنت متعصب جدا فى دينى وكنت غيور جدا على دينى و فى يوم مرض ابى وتعب جدا وبقيت فى هذه الفترة ادعى الله فى كل وقت و ليل ونهار وكانت تزداد حالة ابى بالمرض وكنت انا مضايق جدا من عدم استجابت الله ليه رغم انى كنت بقوم اليل وادعى لحد الصبح على امل الشفاء وبعد كده مات ابى وبقت الدنيا فى وشى كلها سوده و بقيت عندى حاجز بينى وبين الله وعندى عدم ثقة فى الله وبعد كده تركت الصلاه وبقيت بهتم بحجات تانية غير العباده وبقيت مش بحب الله ربنا و عشت حياه بعيده عن ربنا خالص وبعد فترة بقيت بدخل على مواقع الملاحده وعرفت ان الله اكبر وهم فى الدنيا و عرفت حجات كتير جدا كنت ممنوع انى افكر فيها لما كنت مسلم وبقيت متفتح اكتر فى الدنيا ولكن بعد فترة كبيرة حصل ليه مشاكل لم تخطر فى بالى ابدا و مواقف لا تخطر فى بالى
> 
> اول حاجة انا بقى عندى انا وامى دين كبير مش عارفين نحله ازاى


*سلام المسيح اخى
موضوع الموت ده عمر الرب محدده لكل انسان والمرض ايضا له اسبابه

وليس معنى ان انسان مرض ومات ان من كانوا يطلبوا له الشفاء يتركوا الرب
لان هذا الانسان الذى كانوا يحبوه مات
ولكن الموضوع مختلف
واهداف ربنا تختلف عن اهدفنا فهدف الرب ان الانسان يعرف الاله الحقيقي ويحبه ويصلى له ويسلم للرب حياته ويسير بمخافة الرب اى يعمل ما يسر قلب الله اى يعمل وصايا الرب  .

وليس الموضوع ان تصلى للرب فيشفى والدك او الموضوع ماديات ان تصلى فيزيل الرب الدين .....
وما تحكيه فهو فى مصلحتك
لان لولا موت ابيك ما كنت ستبحث عن المسيحية
لان اله المسيحيه هو الاله الحقيقى
اولا من يأتى الى المسيحيه هو من يبحث عن ابديته وليس البحث عن الماديات
ثانيا لكى تفهم المسيحية
يجب ان تعرف من هو الاله الحقيقى وما هى وصايا التى يجب ان نتبعها
وهل هذه الوصايا موجوده بالمسيحية
سأضع لك بعض الروابط يجب ان تقرأها وتفهمها وتسأل اذا لم تفهم

سفر التكوين من اصحاح 1 الى اصحاح 4 

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Genesis/1 

سفر الخروج اصحاح 20 

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Exodus/20
العهد الجديد
انجيل متى الاصحاح 5 , 6  , 7 

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/5



*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 يوليو 2012)

*اقرأ هذا الموضوع سيفيدك ​*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=185575


----------



## انسان ح (15 يوليو 2012)

> أخي الغالي إلهنا حقيقي حي يعمل في القلوب ويرينا نتائج عمله في حياتنا ، سنحاول تعليمك بعض الأمور في فترة قصيرة وأريد منك أن تبدأ بالطلب بصدق ، لكن هذه المرة ليس إسلامياً ، ولا مسيحياً أيضاً ، ناجه من قلبك بكلام مرتجل بريء ، قل له يا رب عرفني حقيقتك يا رب أرشدني إليك ، ليس بكثرة الكلام لكن بكثرة المشاعر والصدق .
> 
> وسنسير معك على درب التعلم ، وهو سيكشف لك عن نفسه ، نحن بهذا واثقون



انا فعلا محتاج الاله الحقيقى كل امور حياتى تدهورت من اسوء الى اسوء

انا احتاج الى رب حققى يطمنى ويريحنى  



> الإسلام يعطي فكرة مختلفة تماماً وخاطئة جداً عن الاله...لهذا اعتقد ان الرب يفرغ كل هذا من عقلك....لكي تعرفه حقاً.....وإن انت اردت ان تراه فعلاً....ففي الوقت المناسب، سيكلمك بأي طريقة...وستعرف انت انه الرب.



نفسى اتواصل مع الله فعلا نفسى احس بوجوده حتى لو خسرت كل حاجة فى الدنيا 

اريده بشده




> وليس الموضوع ان تصلى للرب فيشفى والدك او الموضوع ماديات ان تصلى فيزيل الرب الدين .....
> وما تحكيه فهو فى مصلحتك



موضوع ابى كان البداية فقط لكن فى حجات كتير جدا كانت اسباب




> اقرأ هذا الموضوع سيفيدك



انا هشوف الموضوع كويس و هقول كل ملاحظاتى


----------



## انسان ح (15 يوليو 2012)

> لماذا يتجسد الله ؟؟
> 
> لماذا جاء المسيح في الجسد ؟؟
> 
> ...


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يوليو 2012)

> انا عايز اعلق على هذه النقطة فى موضوعك  دلوقتى ادم عصى امر ربنا وربنا قال له موتا تموت طيب باقى البشر لماذا  يتعقبوا على حاجة واحد تانى غلط فيها المفروض ان الله عادل ومينفعش يعاقب  حد على حاجة حد تانى غلط فيها؟


*مين قال ان عقابنا بسبب خطية آدم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عقابنا هو بسبب أننا أخطأ كما أن آدم أخطأ    وضحت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 يوليو 2012)

انسان ح
ده ملف عن الفداس فى المسيحية ، اقراه ، انا كاتب فيه معنى الفداء ومنطقيته (دون ذكر اى اية) - وكاتب فيه الفداء وكتابيته بالايات
الملف ده بيجاوب على كل اسألتك
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=213584


انا عايز اسألك سؤال ، انت قريت فى مواقع الملحدين عن الله اكبر فلم تعد تؤمن بيه ، هل قريت عن اله السيحية هناك ايضا ام لم تقرأ ؟

هل تؤمن بعد وجود الله ، ام انك تؤمن بوجوده ولكن لا تعرف الطريق؟


----------



## انسان ح (15 يوليو 2012)

> انا عايز اسألك سؤال ، انت قريت فى مواقع الملحدين عن الله اكبر فلم تعد تؤمن بيه ، هل قريت عن اله السيحية هناك ايضا ام لم تقرأ ؟



انا قريت على فكرة الاله عموما سواء مسلم او مسيحى  وحسيت فعلا لا يوجد رب يتدخل فى امور الدنيا ولا حيتنا

انا عايز اؤمن بالرب الحقيقى و عندى استعداد كبير لهذا  ولكن هدفى هو ان اكون على صواب

نفسى اكون خادم لربنا فى كل دنيتى كلها بس عايز اعرف فين الحقيقة

اكون مسلم ولا مسيحى ولاملحد

انا كل اللى عيزه هو الاطمئنان بوجود الله 

انا عايز من دلوقتى اكون معاه واكون تحت رحمته 

ومش عارف اوصل للطريق الصيح ازاى


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 يوليو 2012)

بص يا انسان ، 
انا ولدت مسيحيا ، وتقدر تقول انى وصلت للالحاد ، ليس عن قراءة وانما عن عدم قراءة . ولما رجعت ، حسيت باطمئنان وراحة تكفى الدنيا كلها ، كنت بكلم ربنا فى ل وقت ، وانا على السرير وانا بمشى فى الشراع وانا فى المكروباص ، ف كل حتة ، وكنت فى غاية السعادة ومازلت احيا تلك الحياة.

اللى عايز اقولهولك ، ان مش انت اللى عايز ربنا ، رينا هو اللى عايزك ، زى الام مبتدور على رضيعها ، وزى الاب ما بيدور على ابنه ,
بس ربنا مش بيجبر الانسان على حبه ، هو بس بيدل ، ولما انت تمشى فى الطريق ده هو هيجيبك بشكل او بأخر
الامر لا يتوقف على الله ، وانما يتوقف عليك وعلى رد فعلك .

هل مستعد للمشى فى هذا الطريق الصعب فى بدايته والمريح فى نهايته ؟


----------



## انسان ح (15 يوليو 2012)

> بص يا انسان ،
> انا ولدت مسيحيا ، وتقدر تقول انى وصلت للالحاد ، ليس عن قراءة وانما عن عدم قراءة . ولما رجعت ، حسيت باطمئنان وراحة تكفى الدنيا كلها ، كنت بكلم ربنا فى ل وقت ، وانا على السرير وانا بمشى فى الشراع وانا فى المكروباص ، ف كل حتة ، وكنت فى غاية السعادة ومازلت احيا تلك الحياة.
> 
> اللى عايز اقولهولك ، ان مش انت اللى عايز ربنا ، رينا هو اللى عايزك ، زى الام مبتدور على رضيعها ، وزى الاب ما بيدور على ابنه ,
> ...


طبعا نفسى اجد نفسى ومستعد انا اريده بشده لانى تعبت من هذا اللغز الكبير تعبت جدا ونفسى ارتاح مستعد لاى شىء فى سبيل معرفتى بالحقيقة


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 يوليو 2012)

اسال اى سؤال يخطر ببالك وسوف تجد متخصصون يجيبون على اسالتك بكل صدق ووضوح اتمنى ان تصل الى الايمان بيسوع المسيح


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 يوليو 2012)

> طبعا نفسى اجد نفسى ومستعد انا اريده  بشده لانى تعبت من هذا اللغز الكبير تعبت جدا ونفسى ارتاح مستعد لاى شىء فى  سبيل معرفتى بالحقيقة


بداية الطريق الصح ، سيب الكمبيوتر خالص ، اقعد فى غرفتك واقفلها
كلم ربنا ، واسأله ، انت موجود ، اشتكيلو من كل حاجة مضايقاك ، قول له انا عايز اعرفك ، اتكلم معاه فى كل حاجة انت عايزها ، اسأله كل الاسئلة اللى انت عايز تسأل عنها
قعد معاه ، ساعة اتنين ، تلاتة ، انشالله يوم كامل

وبعدين افتح الانجيل على متى 5 - 6-7 
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew
واتأمل فيهم ،ده كلام الله الذى ظهر فى الجسد ، ( مش مهم تعرف دلوقتى ليه هو نزل او ازاى ) المهم شوف كلامه عامل ازاى.

لا تاكل ولا تشرب حاجة فى الفترة ديه ، بس اهتم بيه واديله كل اهتمامك وتفكيرك .
خلص وتعالى ، فى اى وقت .


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (18 يوليو 2012)

لفد عشت تجربتك ايها الاخ الكريم ودخلت هذا المنتدى باسم حيران الى ان لمس الاله الحقيقى قلبى واصبح الطريق المظلم الذى كنت امشى فيه كله منور بنور المسيح العجيب وتبدلت هذه الحيره بثابت بيسوع هذه تجربه شخصيه لاعلاقه لها بما ذكره اخوانى معك 
لذا ارجوا منك ان تتحدث مع الله واطلب منه ان يعرفك الطريق اللى عرفه لثابت بيسوع
امين


----------



## صوت الرب (19 يوليو 2012)

*سأعرفك المسيحية بإختصار
 الله خالق كل شيء و خالقك
 و من أعظم صفاته هي المحبة فهو ألله محبة
 يحب مخلوقاته و يحبنا نحن الشر
 و يريد أن يعاملنا كأبناء وليس كعبيد

 ظهر هذا ألله في الجسد لخلاصنا 
 و هو يريد أن يكون علاقة حية حقيقة مباشرة معك
 فهو يحبك و يحب أن يكون معك و بقربك 
 يحب أن يبرهن لك بوجوده و أن تشعر به و بمعجزاته
 يحب أن تعرفه معرفة شخصية و تنال معجزات خاصة بك وحدك

 لا يبقى عليك سوى أن تقبل
 محبة الله لك و تسلم له حياتك و تتبع وصاياه و تعاليمه
 و تبقى على علاقة معه بالحديث معه يوميا عن طريق الصلاة 
 فألله موجود و كلما زادت رغبتك به زاد شعورك بوجوده الحقيقي قربك

 القبول يبدأ بالصلاة ... أقترح هذه الصلاة
 أيها الرب .. أعترف بأني إنسان خاطئ. أغفر خطاياي. إنني أفتح باب قلبي وأقبلك مخلصاً وسيداً لي.. إدخل و إلتصق في و تربع على عرش حياتي وإجعلني ذلك الإنسان الذي تريدني أن أكونه.. أشكرك لأنك سمعت صلاتي.. آمين.

 هل تعبر هذه الصلاة عن رغبة قلبك؟

 إن كانت الإجابة نعم .. صلي الآن هذه الصلاة وسيدخل المسيح قلبك كما وعد
 و ستشعر بقوة الروح القدس التي ستغيرك.*


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2012)

انسان ح قال:


> طبعا نفسى اجد نفسى ومستعد
> انا اريده بشده لانى تعبت من هذا اللغز الكبير
> *تعبت* جدا *ونفسى ارتاح* مستعد لاى شىء فى سبيل معرفتى بالحقيقة


 
*إذا كان نفسك ترتاح ... المسيح قال *
متى 11 : 28 
تعالوا إلي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال *وأنا* *أريحكم*.
​*وإن كنت تريد سلامًا في حياتك ... المسيح قال *
يوحنا 14 :27 
«*سلاما* أترك لكم. *سلامي* أعطيكم. ليس كما يعطي العالم أعطيكم أنا. *لا تضطرب* قلوبكم ولا ترهب.
​*مستعد تقبل ربنا ... إذهب إليه بكلمات صادقة من القلب *

*قل له*
*أريدك ... عرفني بمحبتك التي سمعت عنها *

*أنا خليقتك ... ولن ُأطرد من أمامك ... ولكن لي مكان عندك *
يوحنا 6 : 37 
كل ما يعطيني الآب فإلي يقبل 
*ومن يقبل إلي* *لا* *أخرجه خارجا*.​

​


----------



## انسان ح (24 يوليو 2012)

انا اسف لتأخيرى فى الرد لانى كان عندى مشاكل كبيرة كنت بفتح المنتدى اتابع لكن مكنش ينفع ارد وموضوع كلامى مع ربنا بسبب مشكلى الكتيرة مزاجى على طول فى حالة سيئة جدا ومخنوق اوى
ونفسى اروح واتكلم بلاقى الكلام تقيل اوى على لسانى من حرقت اعصابى 

انا اخر مرة اتكتب ليه انى اتكلم مع ربنا دخلت اغتسلت ودخلت الاوضه بتاعتى لقيت مشكلة كبيرة فى البيت عندى


وانا نويت النهارده باليل بعد لما امى واختى يناموا انى اقعد مع نفسى واكلم ربنا عن حالى ومشكلى كلها لانى خلاص اتخنقت جدا

ياريت لو تعرفوا دعاء يقربنى من ربنا اكتر ان تدعوا ليه ادعوا ليه ان اعرف الرب الحقيقى على اقتناع

وانا عن نفسى امنت بالمسيحية او لم اؤمن بها فى كلا الحالتين انا احترم الدين المسيحى جدا 

واحترم المنتدى جدا لاحترامكم الزائد 

بس امانة الدعوة ليه بالهداية ومعرفة الحق 

لانى هدفى الحقيقة فقط

وسوف اقول احكى لكم ايه اللى هيحصل من بعد كلامى مع الرب اليوم وانا حاسس انه هيبقى خير

بس ارجوكم ادعوا ليه انه يسمعنى ويطمنى


----------



## السـامرية (24 يوليو 2012)

*ربنا ينور طريقك*​


----------



## أَمَة (24 يوليو 2012)

خير *الدعاء* يا ابني هو الكلام الصادر من القلب بكل عفوية
 
ربنا يعلم ما نريد قوله بدون كلام.  ويعلم ما نعاني منه بدون كلام. الباقي ما عليك سوى انك *تدعو الرب* ليستمع اليك بكلماتك التي تعبر عما تشعر وعما تعاني.

والرب الذي يعلم حقيقة القلوب سيظهر لك ذاته وسيريحك لو انت تطلبه من كل قلبك ولا تشكك فيه.

صلاتي من أجلك يا ابني


----------



## amgd beshara (25 يوليو 2012)

أمة قال:


> خير *الدعاء* يا ابني هو الكلام الصادر من القلب بكل عفوية
> 
> ربنا يعلم ما نريد قوله بدون كلام.  ويعلم ما نعاني منه بدون كلام. الباقي ما عليك سوى انك *تدعو الرب* ليستمع اليك بكلماتك التي تعبر عما تشعر وعما تعاني.
> 
> ...


بالظبط زي ما قالت الاخت امة 
و كمان حاول تبعد عن نفسك كل فكر
انك قبل الصلاة تقعد فترة صغيرة قاعد قدام ربنا ساكت مبتقولش حاجة
و ابدا بالشكر
اشكرة علي نعمة الصحة و علي انك بتلاقي اكلك و لبسك
اشكرة علي كل مشكلة كانت هتحصلك لكن هو منعها عنك و انت متعرفش
اشكرة علي المشاكل اللى قربتك منة
و خد وقتك في شكر ربنا 
و بعد كدة اتكلم معاة 
و هو بيسمعك و في كل وقت سامعك و شايفك 

ربنا يقويك و يبدد اعدائك من قدامك و يفتح بصيرتك لتعرفة
ربنا معاك صلاوات القديسين من اجلك


----------

